# OK to add cherry shrimp or not ?



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

This is our little 60 litre tank, it has in ther some clown killifish, harlequin rasbora, 3 platies and some otcinclus - if i add some cherry shrimp will they be eaten by any on the current stock?

cheers


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Should be fine,only the platies may try and eat them,but its unlikely.


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Berber King said:


> Should be fine,only the platies may try and eat them,but its unlikely.


cheers matey - will get 10 and see how they go  ....2nd thought i think i will move the platy's and poss rasboras else where, keep up with the planted theme and just have plenty of cherry shrimps in there with the 6 oto's and the clown killifish 

The tank is a tetra aqua-art 60 litre tank, so how many red cherry shrimp should i go for without overstocking them? ......do they breed easily?

cheers


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

labmad said:


> The tank is a tetra aqua-art 60 litre tank, so how many red cherry shrimp should i go for without overstocking them? ......do they breed easily?
> 
> cheers


all those fish will eat young shrimp bar the otos, so try to get adults. :2thumb: I'd get a group of 10-20 adults to begin with. They're very easy to breed, but the babies are tiny so get eaten by everything. But as long as you have enough plants it should be fine.  

You could have a few hundred in that tank. :2thumb:


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Esfa said:


> all those fish will eat young shrimp bar the otos, so try to get adults. :2thumb: I'd get a group of 10-20 adults to begin with. They're very easy to breed, but the babies are tiny so get eaten by everything. But as long as you have enough plants it should be fine.
> 
> You could have a few hundred in that tank. :2thumb:


christ, a few hundred :mf_dribble:, blimey :2thumb:

the cherry shrimp i have seen are approx the same size as my clown killifish so guess they would be safe with them, maybe as mentioned if i can pack in more plants and grow more java moss on then any babies can survive until a decent size - the lfs has them in for £10 for 5, so once i have re-homed the platy's and rasboras i iwll get some in, or better still if i can get another same size tank on the cheap or an Arcadia Arc 35litre tank just for shrimp might be even better  ......will go look on aquarists classifieds to see owt is going


----------

